# Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?



## Bambus Mami (10. Nov. 2012)

Liebe Forianer,

jetzt habe ich mal eine andere Frage...
Weiß jemand, wie und ob man Cotoneaster vermehren kann?
Geht das, wenn ich einfach abgeschnittene Zweige in die Erde stecke?
Und wenn ja, wann muss ich das machen? Eher im Herbst (ist es jetzt schon zu spät?) oder eher im Frühjahr?

Ich hoffe, jemand von Euch kann mir weiterhelfen!
Danke
Kristin


----------



## elkop (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

jup, geht mit stecklingen.


----------



## Bambus Mami (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Danke, Elke,

und wann soll ich wie lange Stecklinge wie in die Erde stecken?

LG Mami


----------



## elkop (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

naja, ich denk, jetzt ist es schon ein bissl spät, aber wenns bei euch noch ein wenig warm bleibt, dann kannst es ja probieren, aber ich denk, sie werden nimmer recht anwurzeln können. sonst halt im frühjahr. göga zwickt einfach so 30 - 40 cm lange zweige ab, streift die unteren blättchen ab und steckt sie so ca. 10 cm oder, wenn sie reingehen, auch ein bissel tiefer schräg in die erde, so dass der zweig am boden liegt.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Hallo Mami,
es klappt, ganz so wie es die Elke beschrieben hat. Aktuell würde ich das Ganze in der Wohnung "durchziehen". Nimm einfach Triebe mit 5 Augen, von denen Du drei in die Erde setzt. Die Erfolgsrate ist nicht 100%, aber ein paar Triebe Cotoneaster reichen für Dutzende Stecklinge .
Der Cotoneaster braucht keine Winterruhe, daher kannst Du die anwurzelnden Stecklinge bis in den April in der Wohnung heranziehen. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass Du so wie ich die Pflanze irgend wann auch mal verfluchst, und systematisch aus dem Garten verbannst. Das dauert allerdings noch wenigstens fünf Jahre... .


----------



## schluffi (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Cotoneaster ist eine Pflanze, die sehr anfällig für den gefürchteten Feuerbrand ist. Diese bakterielle Infektion befällt Apfel und Birnbäume und hat in der Ostschweiz und in anderen Gegenden schon zu Zwangsrodung von Tausenden von Obstbäumen geführt. Hier darf sie gar nicht mehr angepflanzt werden. Und sie wieder loszuwerden ist eine furchtbare Plackerei....
Ich würde mir das an deiner Stelle nochmals gut überlegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Hi Barbara,

Feuerbrand ist echt ein böses Zeug (in Deutschland meldepflichtig)
der Feuerbrand befällt aber nicht nur Apfelbäume und Cotoneaster, sondern alle Arten von "apfelfrüchtigen" Rosaceae. 
Solche einseitigen Pflanzverbote wie z.B von Cotoneaster bringen bei der großen Anzahl von "Wirtspflanzen" aber überhaupt nichts um Feuerbrand z.B von Obstanbaugebieten fern zu halten. Zumal gerade Vogelbeeren und __ Weißdorn als ebenfalls sehr feuerbrandanfällige Arten überall und z.T in Massen in der Natur wachsen. 

Feuerbrandanfällig sind z.B

Apfelbäume 
Zieräpfel
__ Quitte
__ Zierquitte
__ Feuerdorn
__ Mispel
Apfelbeere (Aronia)
eingriffliger Weißdorn 
zweigriffliger Weißdorn und die rotblütige Zuchtform davon
__ Eberesche (auch alle amerikanischen und asiatischen Arten)
Mehlbeere 
Speierling 
Felsenbirne (alle Arten)
Cotoneaster (alle Arten)

MfG Frank


----------



## schluffi (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Hallo Frank
Ja, das war mir schon klar. Gut, eine solche Liste hätte ich nicht hingekriegt - Hochachtung.

Hier sind die Landwirte im Bezug auf Feuerbrand fast schon hysterisch, einmal im Jahr kontrollieren Offizielle auch private Gärten und merzen gnadenlos jede befallene Pflanze aus. Dabei gibt es dann allerdings auch tatkräftige Hilfe. Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Befall - auf Holz klopfen... und Daumendrücken. 

Weissdorn (illegal gepflanzt - pssst) und noch ein paar andere von deiner Liste habe ich dennoch in meinem Naurgarten, schlicht und einfach weil sie ökologisch sehr wertvoll sind. 
Da gehört der Cotoneaster aber meines Wissens nicht dazu, also lasse ich es lieber und behalte meinen geliebten Weissdorn im Auge. (wenn ich denn selber was merken würden täte schnitte ich grosszügig zurück und entsorge das Grüngut in der Kehrrichtverbrennung) :beten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*



schluffi schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> 
> ..... schlicht und einfach weil sie ökologisch sehr wertvoll sind.
> Da gehört der Cotoneaster aber meines Wissens nicht dazu,



Hi Barbara,

das wird sicherlich auch der wahrscheinlichere Grund sein für das Pflanzverbot. (und der Feuerbrand wurde nur als "Alibifunktion" eingesetzt)

Man muß aber auch mal sagen das diese Aussagen wie "ökologisch wertvoll" immer von der Ansicht der Verfasser abhängt. Das bezieht sich bei Gehölzen ja ausschließlich auf Vögel (Futter und Nistplätze)

Für __ Molche, __ Kröten u.a. bodenbewohnende Kleintiere in einem sonst eher aufgräumten Garten z.B. ist ein bodendeckendes Cotoneasterdickicht "wertvoller" (da einen guten Unterschlupf und somit Schutz bietend) als ein hoher Weißdornstrauch mit vielen Früchten und Dornen dran

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Hi

Die Beeren des Cotoneaster werden von Vögeln und Kleinsäugern gefressen und im Frühjahr sind unmengen von Bienen und anderen Insekten an den Blüten zu finden. Wieso sollte also der Cotoneaster nicht wertvoll sein?

Bei mir vermehrt sich der Cotoneaster durch zu Boden gefallene Beeren (Sämlinge) und durch Absenker. Sobald ein Ast den Boden berührt bekommt er Wurzeln.

LG Bebel


----------



## karsten. (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Hallo 

Steckhölzer bewurzele ich grundsätzlich unter Verwendung von "Clonex" und "gespannter" Luft

(Conex hat keine deutsche Zulassung mehr, dh. darf nur noch für den Export außerhalb der EU gekauft werden ........)

gib einfach clonex bei g000gle ein und schau mal was passiert 


auf dem eigenen Grundstück würde ich Cotoneaster im Frühjahr durch Absenken mit zusätzlichen Unterbrechen des Kambiums vermehren.

aber 
auch da hilft "Clonex"


mfG


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*

Moin an alle,
bei uns funzt das auch ganz gut ohne Zusätze.


----------



## schluffi (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cotoneaster Ableger selbst klonen?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Für __ Molche, __ Kröten u.a. bodenbewohnende Kleintiere in einem sonst eher aufgräumten Garten z.B. ist ein bodendeckendes Cotoneasterdickicht "wertvoller" (da einen guten Unterschlupf und somit Schutz bietend) als ein hoher Weißdornstrauch mit vielen Früchten und Dornen dran



Du hast recht, so habe ich das bis jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen. Mein Garten wurde konsequent als Naturgarten angelegt aber ein Teich (und seine Bewohner) war damals finanziell noch nicht drin (wir sind beide keine Heimwerker und Fachleute sind hier wirklich teuer...)
Aber auch ohne Cotoneaster haben meine Kröten und __ Frösche genug Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten: mehrere grosse Asthaufen, drei unterirdische Höhlen (werauchimmerdadrinwohnt???) Brombeergestrüpp und Hecken, hohes Gras...  Ausserdem hält der Hund den Garten katzenarm (nicht katzenfrei, daran arbeitet er aber fleissig) 

An alle Katzenliebhaber: mein Hund frisst die Katzen nicht, er vertreibt sie nur mit viel Getöse. Ausserhalb seines Reviers sind sie ihm völlig schnuppe, aber in SEINEM Garten geht eine Katze garnicht!


----------

